# Cat reactions to CPAP machine?



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Obstructive sleep apnea (OSA) is diagnosed by a sleep study in a hospital. 
The airway relaxes in sleep, cutting off the air flow. 

Most people with this condition use a CPAP machine--basically a blower that 
forces air down the airway to open it. The machine attaches to you with a
hose and a mask.

For CPAP users: 
Does your cat tolerate the mask and hose? 
Freak out? 
Attack the mask or hose?
Enjoy the air coming from from the mask? 
What else?

I'm a CPAP user, planning to get two cats, one year or older.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The only reaction my sister's cat has to the machine is to not sleep with her most of the time, probably because of the noise. She'll start out on the bed, but usually leaves.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Good thing you're getting an older cat. I fostered 4 month old kittens, and they chewed up my hose! LOL While I was waiting for a new hose, I had to wrap duct tape around it, and that seemed to work okay.

None of my cats really LIKE it, but they don't hate it. More like a "I'll tolerate this, just so I can still sleep on the bed" sort of thing.

Of course, all cats are different. You'll just have to wait to see what your cats do. I would think cats with a more skittish personality in general might not like it, but a bold/confident cat wouldn't mind it so much (one of the kittens would snuggle and sleep on my face...ON my mask - not where the air was flowing out, but right above that, near the top).


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Vivid Dawn said:


> Good thing you're getting an older cat. I fostered 4 month old kittens, and they chewed up my hose! LOL While I was waiting for a new hose, I had to wrap duct tape around it, and that seemed to work okay.
> 
> None of my cats really LIKE it, but they don't hate it. More like a "I'll tolerate this, just so I can still sleep on the bed" sort of thing.
> 
> Of course, all cats are different. You'll just have to wait to see what your cats do. I would think cats with a more skittish personality in general might not like it, but a bold/confident cat wouldn't mind it so much (one of the kittens would snuggle and sleep on my face...ON my mask - not where the air was flowing out, but right above that, near the top).


I did some research, and finally decided to get a tubing cover. That'll solve
one problem, but then there's the mask, the air vent, and the CPAP itself.

One woman made a custom cover for her machine--very elaborate, with holes
for the cords and hose. It has beads and other bumpy things on top
so the cat won't lie on it. (That doesn't work, she learned.)

So if the cats discover how to turn the CPAP off, I'll be looking for another 
solution.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, Zinny sometimes decides to walk on my machine, and ends up pushing buttons. Thankfully when I haven't been using it.
I have considered getting a cover. Maybe just a small plastic storage bin that's turned upside down and holes cut for the cords to come through. I won't mind if they get on it then, as the buttons will be protected. If it's done simply enough, I would just have to lift it up and reach inside to do the buttons (or filling the humidifier) myself.
Monday I'll go buy a box, and see if it works, and report back!


----------

